# June 2013 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

30.Looking for me-Beth Hoffman 354 pgs 4,502 loc (6/11/13-6/15/13)4.5/5 stars
31.The First Lie-Diane Chamberlain 0 Pgs 580 loc(6/4/13) 3/5 stars
32.Love's second Chance(second chance)-L.P.Dover 236 pgs 2,989(6/6/13-6/8/13)3.5/5 stars
33.Rules of Crime(Det.Wade Jackson, #7)- L.J.Sellers 283 pgs 3,799 loc(6/20/13-6/21/2013)4.5/5stars
34.Mine to Take-Cynthia Eden 151 pgs 1,899 loc(6/24-6/25/13)2/5 stars
35.Pride Prejudice and the Perfect Match-Marilyn Brant 212 pgs 2,865 loc(6/25/13-6/28/13)2/5 stars


----------



## Maxx

June 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 6/1/13 on page 56, as of 6/30/13 on page 143, 87 pages read
2.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 6/1/13 on page 9, as of 6/30/13 on page 141, 132 pages read
3.  Where'd You Go Bernadette? (audiobook) as of 6/1/13 on page 73, completed on 6/4/13, 279 pages read
4.  The Vanishing Point (audiobook) began 6/4/13, completed 6/12/13, 416 pages read
5.  The Storyteller (audiobook), began 6/12/13, as of 6/30/13 on page 384, 384 pages read

Pages Read in June 2013:  1298
Books Read in June 2013:  2
Pages Read in 2013:  6488
Books Read in 2013:  17


----------



## Jaasy

111.1   Handbag Mafia by Chanel Jones, finished****
112.2   Sweet Vengeance by Cindy Spark, finished*****
113.3   Sharp Objects by Gillian Flynn, FINISHED***
114.4   Fire and Ice (Liam Campbell #1) by Dana Stabenow, finished****
115.5   The Doctor Wears A Stetson (Diamondback Ranch Series #1) by Anne Marie Novark, finished***
116.6   Due Justice by Diane Capri, Finished****
117.7   Deadly Shadows (Kinncaid Brothers #1) by Jaycee Clark, finished*****
118.8   Deadly Ties (Kinncaid Brothers #2) by Jaycee Clark, finished*****
119.9   Deadly Obsession (Kinncaid Brothers #3) by Jaycee Clark, finished*****
120.10 Deadly Games (Kinncaid Brothers #4) by Jaycee Clark, finished*****
121.11 Deadly Secrets (Kinncaid Brothers #5) by Jaycee Clark, finished*****
122.12 Love Me To Death by Allison Brennan, finished*****
123.13 Kiss Me, Kill Me by Allison Brennan, finished*****
124.14 If I Should Die by Allison Brennan, finished****
125.15 Love is Murder (Novella) by Allison Brennan, finished***
126.16 Silenced by Allison Brennan, finished****
127.17 Stalked by Allison Brennan, finished****
128.18 Stolen by Allison Brennan, finished*****
129.19 Grave Danger by Rachel Grant, finished****
130.20 Taken Boxed Set 1-6 by Donald Wells, finished***
131.21 Reckless: A Lucy Kincaid Story by Allison Brennan, finished****
132.22 Untraceable by Laura Griffin, finished****
133.23 Snapped by Laura Griffin, finished*****


----------



## LauraB

*IN PROGRESS*
Immortal-Abandoned
Jane Eyre
A Tale of Two Cities

*Completed*
SPQR VII
Harry Potter and Chamber of Secrets
SPQR VIII
Harry Potter 3
Harry Potter 4


----------



## izzy

Currently Reading
1.67 Belong to you by Lisa Renee Jones(5/29-6/01)*ARC* 
2.68 A Hunger Like No Other by Kresley Cole (6/02-6/10)
3.71 Raven Boys by Maggie Stiefvar (6/10-6/--)
4.72 Master Of Crows by Grace Draven (6/12-6/1 REALLY good book!
5.73 The Boy Who Sneaks In My Window by Kirsty Moseley (6/19-6/20)
6.74 Divergent by Veronica Roth (6/20-6/23)
7.75 Locke and Key: Welcome to Lovecraft (6/22)
8.76 Between The Lines by Tammara Webber (6/23-6/24)
9.77 Beauty From Pain by Georgia Cates (6/24-6/25)

Jan: 15 Feb: 17 March: 9 April: 10 May: 15 June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## Toby

1.44. As Always, Julia: The Letters of Julia Child and Avis De Voto by Joan Reardon 6/7/13
2.45. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling 6/9/13
3.46. The Boy in the Suitcase by Lene Kaaberbol and Agnete Friis 6/13/13
4.47. Mindfulness for Beginners byJon Kabat-Zinn 6/16/13
5.48. A Life in Stitches: Knitting My Way Through Love, Loss, and Laughter by Rachael Herron 6/18/13
6.49. Against His Will by Trish Jensen 6/22/13
7.50. Give the Boys a Great Big Hand (87th Precinct) by Ed Mc Bain 6/23/13
8.51. Ivan! A Pound Dog's View on Life, Love, and Leashes by Tim McHugh 6/24/13
9.52. [Wool Omnibus Edition ( Wool 1-5)] by Hugh Howey - Woo1 1, 6/26/13
10.53. Wool 2 - Proper Gauge 6/26/13
11.54. Wool 3 - Casting Off 6/26/13
12.55. Wool 4 - The Unraveling 6/26/13
13.56. Wool 5 - The Stranded 6/26/13
14.57. Twelve Months by Steven Manchester 6/29/13


----------



## chipotle

Weekend with Mr. Darcy by Victoria Connelly - eh
Pandora's Lunchbox: How Processed Food Took Over the American Meal by Melanie Warner - very good
A Night Like This by Julia Quinn - okay


----------

